# Newbie.....soldier in Iraq looking for a bow



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Erika.


----------



## big treble (Jan 1, 2011)

Erika
Unfortantly can't help with those specs but you can't go wrong with any of the big 5 Hoyt, Matthews, Bowtech, Martin or Bear. Check out their sites to view which models would fit your needs.

also wanted to say thank you for your service, my stepson just came back from Camp Falcon in december. Thanks again and good luck.

I think there is a ladies forum that would have ther gals that would have shot some bows with those specs and might be able to help with more info. welcome to Archery Talk as well.

Craig


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Erika, Welcome to AT. You should ask that Question down in the Archery Talk Woman's Section. You will get more replies. Thank you for your Service to this Great Nation.


----------



## WapitiTalk1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome Erika. Thanks for doing what you're doing. I'm proud of you, being a retired Army 1SG. Take care and get home safe to your family, friends, and loved ones.. ps... don't let everybody steer you towards all the big names... look at the Alpine Archery bow line.  Hooah!


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

Erica. Former Army Sniper here. Glad the R&R is expanding. Check out the Bowtech Soldier. go directly to their sight and they give a pretty decent discount with free shipping overseas for Active Duty!! Welcome to AT.


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

bowtech is very good with soldiers. They make a female bow called the heartbreaker. You should look into it


----------



## adhcountry (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks for serving...... 
stay safe and keep in touch

did my time in 1974


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:To Archery Talk,and thanks for your Service!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk & THANKS for your service .... 


US Army 1981 - 1989


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

there are many nice bows. but i would look into bowtech and get a discount on the heartbreaker, i think athens might have a military discount as well???? 

thanks for your service!!! keep up the good work.


----------



## DragonFury (Mar 5, 2011)

PSE Has one called the Caos can be fitted to you, also Bear makes the Home wrecker.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## gamermama (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I am starting to look at the options.....there are so many out there. I truly appreciate all the support!!!


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

Athens Archery does offer a discount to military and LEO, and I would suggest the Ibex for your listed specs. It's probably tough for you to get your hands on different brands and models, but you should shoot every one of them that you are interested in and then buy the one that you liked the best...cuz in the end that is all that really matters.  

Welcome to the site...Thank you for your service and God bless!


----------



## WhitetaiLSniper (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you for your service to our country! God bless.....Check out the hoyt vixcen...
http://www.hoyt.com/compound_bows/details/vicxen


----------



## BOWdacious1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Blessings and a huge thank you to you for serving our country. Safe return home Ericka and also welcome to AT..... My first bow is a Bowtech soldier and I'm liking it a lot. Good luck finding one you like :usa2:


----------



## GreenhornTrader (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, 
Might take a good look at the Diamond Razors Edge. We sell them in our shop for 329 completely set up. Draw length is adjustable from 24-29 and 30-60lbs pull. Light, smooth starter bow.
Also the new Allure by Strother Archery is an excellent product and the military discount is great!
Good Luck,
Take Care over there. My brother spent 18 months in Iraq and 15mo in afgan.
Rick


----------



## MonsterPensFan (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome to AT, and a BIG THANK YOU!!! to you and all the soldiers serving for our country.


----------



## ElkBow1 (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Erika, Thanks so much for your service to our great country. I have a small archery shop that I run out of my home in Oregon. My store name is Central Oregon Archery and you can view my website at www.CentralOregonArchery.com. I specialize in getting new archers into the sport. I am a NFAA certified archery instructor. I carry Limbsaver, High Country, Strother and Darton bows and can get several other brands. I have several women students that I have started with a Diamond Razor Edge bow that is highly adjustable, reasonably priced at $320, and not too heavy. The other bow to consider is the Strother Allure which is slightly more expensive, but generally nicer finished and a more appealing than the Razor Edge. I have another soldier and customer in Afganistan that I am rebuilding his High Country Bow for him at no cost to help him out a little and show my appreciation for his service. I would be happy to work with you as well to get you into the great sport of Archery. Hope to hear from you soon. God Bless.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT...check out the classifieds here


----------

